# WoC Army



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I planned on starting a new WoC army, but what do you guys think of not having ANY marauders/warhounds, just WoC and those like them (knights, chosen etc.) It's not meant to be competitive but I think it might be fun. And prone to get a good background somewhere down the line :biggrin:


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

It will be tough to be competitive but if it is just for fun, knock yourself out


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Archaon's Horde from the Storm of Chaos might be a good thing to look at. 

However, It does look awesome if painted good, and is quite cheap and easy to collect.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I was just going for it to be iconic and memorable, if not competitive.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's a lot more competitive than you might think. Warhounds and spawn will make it really work since you need some decent flank guards and fast interceptors, but you really don't need the marauders to have a competitive army, in my experience.


----------

